# Max is dying



## andrewsetchfield (Nov 15, 2010)

I apolgise if this thread is a bit long..
It started with panting. some months ago. we thought he was just hot as it was summer. He continued with the panting until my wifes birthday the 2oth October 2010. then he started with a cough and retching.. we took him to the vets, he only been there a few weeks earlier for his anual check up.. hes 11.5 years old by the way. They took some blood and the results showed he was okay. They gave him an anti biotic as his chest was conjested. He seemed to respond to this. A few days later we were having our walk and I could see he was struggling. I stopped him and he collapsed in a heap. his breathing was awful and fast 80 breaths a minute. I carried him most of the way home. we called the vet and he went in for a chest xray. he was more or less his panting old self when i took him down. i left him and late the vet called me with the bad news. she could see masses / tumours inside his chest and his windpipe was being pushed upwards. he has an enlarged liver, and his lungs are awful, hence the panting. he did not respond well to the anastethic so they kept him in. we wnt to see him and he could not stand up. the vet said he would not eat. I know my dog and he did take some treats off me.. he has for many years struggled with bad hips and back so he tried but faield to get up. he looked ill i have to admit and as we left I though it was the last time i would see him alive.
The next morning after many tears and a sleepless night I went off to fetch him back.. he had eaten at last. they had giben him a diratic to remove some fluid. he was a bit wobbly but he was glass to be home. hes always been stressed at the vets. that fist day was a struggle but he got though it and the next day seemed to be his old self again.. except we now knew the panting to be cancer.
I decided to move my bed downstairs. he was not allowed to go on walks and was restricted to the garden. I did take him on short walks as he hates to do his business in the garden. he was a lot slower but we made it round okay.. its only 100 yards. the next few days seemd okay and his breathing was about the same coarse and rapid chest expansion. on thursday he refused food and we had trouble getting the drugs in him which opened his airways to help breathing. His back end looked weak and he was struggling to get up. the next day drinking but not eating. same again on friday last week, we had the vet out and she gave him a dioretic to get the fluid off his lungs and heart. this made him weaker.. not suprised with all the weeing and drinking. still he would not eat. Then on sunday. he did have some biscuits and a small tin of chicken.. he seemd a bit brighter. then he went for a poo and I could hear him groaning as he tried to squat. he on metacam once a day but no pain killers YET.. he struggled and his back end gave out.I picked him up and got him inside to rest. he threw up then probably from the stress.
He passed an unsettled night as he has done for a good few getting up in the nite to go to the loo. i think he gets hot with all the panting hes doing. today. he slept in and was quite unresponsive until about 11am. when he got up went for a wee. i mangaed to get his meds in without too much hassle. and he actually had two tins of chicken pieces and some small dog biscuits... I had alreasdy called the vet after steeling myself to have him put to sleep.. as it is hes made a fool of me. I thought it was the right time but he obviously seems to have other ideas. tonight he had another tin of chicken and some biscuits.. not many and we are talking small tins. but he did eat. so tonight the vet is still coming and this time i have streesed to her that its for a check up and not to put him to sleep.. its difficult living with a dog with these problems. you love them so much and as usual he made a fool of me. for how long I dont know. we know then end will come sooner or later.. but if hes eating and doing a little tail wagging.. then i know theres no hope.. i am so confuesed right now what to do for the best. we are keeping a diary of his good and bad days. yeaterday was bad today not so bad. i pass on my heart felt sympathy to all you fellow retirever owners. these are great dogs that get so close to you you feel you are wearing them.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bless you. This is the toughest time of our lives with them. Keep loving him and he will let you know.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your Max is nearing the end of his earthly journey. End of life issues are so very personal and heartbreaking. I know you'll find much support here, as many of us have had to say goodbye to a much loved friend. It is really the hardest but most unselfish gift we give them.... to free them of their pain and a body that no longer gives them the ability to do what they are meant to. As my vet told me when we were dealing with the when of letting our Apache go, better one day too soon than an hour too late. I've thought alot on that over the years and believe he was very right. Please give your sweet boy an ear rub from us, spoil him, and love him, but please don't let him suffer.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear what you are going through with Max, I pray you both have the strength and endurance you will need in the coming days, love him, talk with him, he know's he is loved....just make sure he knows that it's ok for him to go.....they are so lovable, and burrow in our hearts, it hurts like hell when they are hurting.......U will know when the time is right to say good-bye....thinking of you. Max, and your family @ this time....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for you ordeal. 

I lost my Max(ine) last fall... it is so hard you just want them to be with you forever... Maxine is still with me, it is just different. 

Give your Max a hug for me, look into his eyes, he will tell you. It is hard to listen, but you are doing what is right for him.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, boy this sounds much like spencer did, i am so sorry, kiss him, love him, say your goodbyes, and bless you, for having the vet come to you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

((((((((((hugs)))))))) and prayers for you both.


----------



## andrewsetchfield (Nov 15, 2010)

*Max*

many thanks for all your kind words of support.
The vet came round tonight and they gave him a check over. in typical retriever style he got up to greet them, wagging tail and chatting away. he was checked over and we were told to give him a diuretic to try and shift some of the fluid from around his tummy. his breathing is alittle worse from when she checked him over a few days ago. I asked her if the time was right and she said if she had seen him this morning when he was really out then I would have said yes. but he has rallied a little and she said not yet but it will be soon. a day two days .. Not good. phew where does time go to.
it seems only yesterday when we brought him home as a tiny puppy. now 11 and a half years later its almost time to say goodbye. Hes had a good life. some dogs have a short one. his has been long.. not as long as I would have liked but.. His days or running through the long grass have gone. no more snowball fights on the lawn. no more chasing the neighbors cat.. lord knows what the big softy would have done if he caught it.. sadly no more stick chewing on the lawn.
I wish he could talk. I am scared to death that I will not pick up on what hes trying to tell me. to tell me its time for him to move on. what if I miss it and leave it too late.. i am still in shock I suppose I would rather be a million miles away with my head stuck in the sand than to face the reality that my puppy is dying before my very eyes.
But I will make myself be there when it's time. the end. sounds so final. no encore. just the curtain coming down and silence in the house. awful sad sooo sad. I will try and add a picture so he will be on the web forever.

thank you i will give him a kiss from you all. I hope that you can draw the same amount of comfort from the warm comments as I have. bless you all.
Thank you Andrew

 this summer just August in whitby yorkshire


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Andrew, I'm so sorry. Know that we will be hear to lend a shoulder for leaning and/or crying on. Bless your sweet Max, and bless you and your family too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through the final days with your beloved family member. It is not easy and it is not easy letting go. We lost our Barkley to hemangiosarcoma on April 30. In our case I asked our veterinarians to not sugar coat anything and to give me their honest assessment when his quality of life rendered him to pain and suffering. We were fortunate to have a team of veterinarians familiar with his condition and that last week two of our veterinarians told us his time was near when he developed anemia from nosebleeds and unexpectedly sustained a total cruciate tear rendering him an invalid. We did not want him to suffer and made the arrangements to let him go, yet he rallied at the last moment, wagging his tail and eating. The clinic owner came in to our room, sat with us and told us she's seen the "rush" some dogs get at the very end and it is only brief and temporary. She listened to his breathing and told us we were not premature in making our painful decision. It was hard, but he was ready, and we could clearly see the love in his eyes as he left us for a pain free life on the other side.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this most difficult and emotionally challenging time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

I am so very sorry for what your beautiful Max and you are going through.

When to let our dogs go is a very personal decision, but I agree with what Penney and Maggie's Mom said:
* As my vet told me when we were dealing with letting our Apache go, better one day too soon than an hour too late*

I pray you can be with Max holding him in your arms.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Andrew, I'm so very sorry that your sweet doggie and you are going through this. As others have said this is the toughest, saddest time we have with our furry babies. I've lost two goldens and both times it was devastating. The only consolation I can offer you is that our dogs know what's going on and, if given the time, will let us know when it's time to let them go. I know how much this hurts right now, but please know and Max are in all of our thoughts here on GRF. Bless you and please give Max a big kiss on the nose for me.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It is really the hardest but most unselfish gift we give them.... to free them of their pain and a body that no longer gives them the ability to do what they are meant to. As my vet told me when we were dealing with the when of letting our Apache go, better one day too soon than an hour too late. I've thought alot on that over the years and believe he was very right. Please give your sweet boy an ear rub from us, spoil him, and love him, but please don't let him suffer.


This is so true. We unfortunately waited an hour too late, and Carmella suffered more than we would have liked her to before she finally was sent on her way.

I am so sorry this is happening to you and dear Max, it is definitely the hardest thing a pet owner can go through. He will tell you when it is time. For now, enjoy him, spoil him, and love him. He deserves it. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry what Max and you are going through right now, my thoughts and prayers are with you,I am pleased that you have found this site a very sad time for you, but I know that you will get much support here in your time of worry and sorrow.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I gave my boy the final gift 7 weeks ago today, he was 13yrs 3 months old. During his last 2 weeks on this earth I almost picked up the phone a couple times to bring him in for the final parting. He was also on pills to help his breathing, his lungs were not good. I knew my dog the best and made sure he had a quality of life right until the end, I have no regrets. I believe you will know when it is time. 

Many of us here have lost our friends this year and know the difficult decision you are facing. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Reading your story makes me cry...makes me think of what we went through with Teddy. It was slightly different for us...he had one panting attack, went to the vet, we refused to put him down. When he got home he was weak but after a few days he was up and his fun loving self. Then out of the blue, when we thought he had made a full recovery, he had another attack and passed on to the Bridge. Our family doesn't regret not putting him down, he never liked the vet's office, and we knew it wasn't his time. We knew he should have left the world where he was loved, at home.
I know its difficult to let them go. We try so hard to keep them alive, keep them fighting, but soon they give up themselves. They know it is their time. Max was well loved and whatever decision you make, know that Max loves you.
We're all here for you *hugs* to you and Max


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. Kisses to sweet Max. I am so very sorry and I do understand your pain.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy he is. I am so sorry for what you and Max are going through.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that Max's time on this earth is coming to an end. It is hearbreaking when we have to make the decision to let our beloved pets go to the Rainbow Bridge. 
Its the hardest decision I ever had to make..twice, but I would not give up having my sweet doggies because I know what will happen one day...they make my heart sing and put a smile on my face every day.
You will know when it is time....
Please give your Max a pet for me...and Im sending you prayers and a hug.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Max.
My heart goes out to you for what you are going through and what Max is going through.
Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your predicament. But listen to Betty, better he not suffer. Although I know they would suffer for us. Again, my utmost sympathy, it is so hard. <hugging my pups).


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear the sad news about your beautiful Max. It is truly heart wrenching to let them go. Max has had a very wonderful and loving life with you. My thoughts are with you and Max.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Max is having so many problems.

Your love of Max comes through in your posts, and Max knows that he is loved and you will continue to love him till the end... and also after he has gone to the bridge.

I am sending hugs and lots of kisses to your darling Max.

And lots of prayers to you that you can get through this heartbreaking time.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry that you are having to face this now, but sadly we know that one day we are going to have to make that final decision, and as difficult as it is it can only be you that makes it.

Enjoy your time with your boy, he will give you a sign, and in the meantime stick around - people will help and support and never judge because sadly so many of us have been through it before.

Sending hugs for Max


----------



## andrewsetchfield (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for your support this horrid time. Max is still here fighting the fight. Hes not in pain, his hips still give him alittle pain but that is under control with the Matacam he been on for a long time. He reponded well to the duretic and he got up on Wednesday like he used to. we ambled off for a little walk 100yards and he did his poop in his usual place. His poop was orange. and a bit slimy. But his breathing was better breathing more from his abdomen than his chest. That may be the durectic removing fluid so he can expand his diaphram {spelling}. He ate well and drank lots. Which is not a bad sign.. On thursday much the same thing. he had a good night only up once for a wee. He was wagging his tail and chatting to us.. he ate his breakfast chicken and rice. He was settled enough during the day and responsive when we checked on him lifting his head and wagging his tail. In the evening I arrived home from work and as soon as I walked in the door he started wretching.. big deep right from tail to head trying to throw up. He brought a bit of bile up but nothing else. He seemed to have pulled something and would not touch his tea. We laid him down on his matress and watched him closly for a few hours ensuring he was not in agony or breathing distress.. I thought it may be time to call the vets one last time. His breathing became shallow and erratic for a few minutes and at one point we thought he had passed on. But he was just dreaming. bless him. We stayed up with him all last night watching and waiting ready to call the vets if need be. This morning {uk time} its now 9:30am. He looked up wagged his tail a little and got himself up. He had a wee in the garden and ate a little a mixture of cooked sausage, chicken doggy treat, frostie bar. digestive biscuits. He then gave me that look.. so off we wnt for a little walk.. and he had a small poo which was still orange. Hes quite slow on his feet.. but still plodding on. He is not in any distress and has not brought up his food.
I am worried about these orange colour poops.. he has not eaten anything that would colour the poop this colour. 
I tell you he is suprising my family with his strong will. I know its only a matter of time and a waiting brief. My hopes are not high. He has not given me any signs that he is ready quite yet.. But I am becoming stronger each day and I will find the courage for him when the time comes. I will keep you updated and thanks again your support is priceless.
Andrew


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Andrew, I dont think he is ready and it sounds like you are doing the best possible things for him you can. He just wants to be with you for a bit longer, but I agree with everyone else that it is best to go a day sooner than an hour late. In September we had to make the choice about our Leo. Everyday we would say ok its the day, then we couldnt. Finally, one morning we knew and he knew. It is just such a hard time and I hate that you and anyone else that has a beloved pet must go through this. Give him a hug from us, and a hug to you and the rest of your family.
Sarah


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Cyber hugs coming to you and Max ..


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We will keep you and Max in our thoughts and prayers. Enjoy every moment with your special boy. Hugs to you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I sit here with tears running down my cheeks, as I just read this thread from the start. I'm so very sorry this time has come for Max and you.

You have gotten lots of splendid advice about that final gift of love. I will add one more suggestion: Ask your vet for an injection (or several) that you can give Max if he suddenly worsens at night or on a weekend when you can't get him to the vet for that last loving shot. Think of it as an escape hatch - a way to help him sleep when nothing else will. 

When my Sabrina was in her last hours with cancer and kidney disease, she woke me before 5:00 in the morning to tell me she couldn't stand it any longer. I gave her that shot and she settled down to sleep by my feet, resting peacefully there until we could get her to the vet. Meanwhile, my other dogs had a chance to kiss her goodbye.

Holding you and Max in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

We are all right here with you and Max @ this time, may you cherish these last days with sweet Max, and accept that you have loved and lived with a wonderful companion for over 11 years, and you both have learned so much from each other.....my prayers for you both, and your family, and that you keep the strength you will need as the time nears for Max to head to Rainbow Bridge......hugs for sweet max......


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you, Max and your family much strength in the days ahead. I pray his passing is painless and peaceful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with these issues.

As far as the orange poop, please call your vet and advise. I suspect it is a combination of blood and bile, neither of which is good.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry Max's time is drawing to an end, so sorry you have to lose him at all.

Your posts are so full of the deep, deep love you have for him..it is really moving.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just caught this thread and so sorry to hear that your lovely handsome boy Max is going through this. Whilst you need advice and help I sorely believe only you can make the decision for your boy. It's obvious how much you love him and how much he loves you too. 
Gosh, reading these threads always remind me of the time I tried to make the decision for my Meg. Is it time or not, is she ready or not? I know it's not always that obvious when the time has come as your judgement and love for them clouds (tiredness and stress too) that decision. Whatever and whenever you make that decision is the right time for you and your boy. I know I still hadn't reached that conclusion when I phoned the vet that morning but knew what the outcome was going to be. I was still clinging to hope. Unfortunately, we cannot keep them for ever and just have to remember we gave them the best life a dog could wish for. Hugs xx


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Andrew your love and devotion to Max is so apparent in just these few posts you have made. He is, and I am sure he knows it, very lucky you have you in his life. You will know when it is time to give him the post precious gift of all.
Till that time enjoy every minute you have with him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just sending hugs to your family and Max. We are thinking and praying for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_"He has not given me any signs that he is ready quite yet.. But I am becoming stronger each day and I will find the courage for him when the time comes."_

It is the last gift we can give them, but it is so hard to be strong enough to do what we should for them. I am so thankful that when it became Copper's time a month ago, there was no doubt at all because his system failed all at once and I did not have to make a decision - it was that evident. I do however know how hard it is to decide since I have been there many times since I decided to share my adult life with animals 8 - 9 years ago.

It is a great idea to get a shot from your vet in case you need it when he is not available. the times I knew it was coming, I kept a full syringe of Acepromazone in case I needed it in the middle of the night.

It's not an easy path to tread, but the grief would not be so intense if the love had not been as well. I hope Max's passing is peaceful for you both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for Max and for you that he is going through this.
My Selka died alittle over two months ago from bone cancer. Goldens are very stoic and want us to think they are OK and of course they want to stay with us. Selka was panting constantly that last night unless I was petting/stroking him. The vet prescribed morphine to get him through til the morning when he could come to our house. Selka grabbed a toy and ran to meet the vet even though he hadn't eaten that morning (the first time he had ever refused to eat) Selka lay in my lap when he went to Heaven. It was one of the most painful yet peaceful things I have ever experienced. I cry everyday but I know my boy is waiting for me.
Sending you strength to let your boy go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Max and you are in my prayers!!


----------



## andrewsetchfield (Nov 15, 2010)

It was a frosty day here in Sheffield Uk. Tuesday 25th January. The Sun was shining and although it was cold Max... YES MAX. Looked at me and wagged his shaggy tail. It was 8:00 and time for his morning walk. Off we went he, trotted off ahead and down the woods his big nose investigating all the odours from the other dogs that had been walked that morning. 
We did the usual small walk and he ambled down the path. He found a stick and had a little chew. He was happy. he was bright he was my dog. Old and sick but still a puppy in his head. We walked home, I though he was looking a little bloated from the fluid build up. We decided to follow the vets instructions and gave him a dose of 'Frusol' frusomide to get some of the fluid off his chest and abdomen. 
This treatment worked for us in November last year and we spent a fantastic Christmas with Max. He rallied after we got the first fluid off him last year.
It made him a bit ill and weak but it did work.
This time however it did not.
On Wednesday he did not eat his breakfast. showed a complete lack of interest and just lay there looking very ill. We notice that he could not stand up and seemed to have lost all the strength in his back end. We tried to get him outside to go to the toilet and we did manage once. But he was terribly weak. He managed a wee and had nasty dioreaha then started to vomit. It was awful and much worse than last time. I was convinced this drug {duretic} has knocked him backwards.
On thursday he was the same. he was drinking but not eating and we could feel the fluid in his abdomen. We managed to get him outside for a wee. But he collapsed and we carried him inside.
On Friday morning, My wife called the Vets to come and see him. I had to go to work being self employed I did not have an option. I had a call at 12:30.. It was the call I had been dreading.
The vet, told us that he was massivly dehydrated and the fluid was in his lungs and abdomen. He was so weak.. when I looked in his eyes before I left I could tell he had had enough. That is why I did not resist when my wife called the vet out.
The vat gave us an option. move him to the surgery and try to get the fluids off him or put him to sleep. I could not bear the thought of either! taking him to the vets and putting him through the stress in his weakend state may have finished him.
My wife and I reluctantly decided that it was best to put him out of his misery.
THAT WAS THE HARDEST THING I HAVE EVER DONE.
So the deed was done and Max slipped peacfully from this life and on to a new one in doggy heaven.
NOW I feel guilty. I feel Cheated and robbed. I cannot get it out of my mind that this Frusol killed him. If we had not given it him would he still be here?
I saw his reaction to it the last time. Did I kill him?
Was it me? I know he had cancer. But the slip from tuesday to friday was so dramatic.. gave him frusol and now he is dead.
Sorry about this but I feel so bad. I no longer have him.
I buried him in his oak casket in the garden on Sunday in his favorite spot. he went on his blanket surrounded in his casket by all his toys. We even put a little pot of curry his favorite treat in with him. I created a disc with his pictures on and put that in with him.
I feel as though I am in a void. nothing. The house is so empty. Quiet. No stamping feet, no dog at the door with a toy in his mouth to greet me when I get home.

I have sworn never to get another.. but I know in my heart I need a retiever round me. I need my mate. my pal. the son I nevr had.
I am sorry the tears are coming again. 

Thank you for all your kind words..
Andrew and Lesley Sheffield UK


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that your dear Max had to leave. 

You did the right thing for him, Max knows that. 

Don't beat yourself up about the drugs. You did your very best for him. 

I lost my dear girl ,Lucy exactly 1 month ago today to cancer so I totally understand how you are feeling with the "ifs" and "buts". 

Sleep well dear Max. Xxx


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. It sounds like Max gifted you with a few extra months, but oh how we wish they could live as long as we do.
You gave him your final loving gift,

Run softly at the bridge Max.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Bless you for loving Max so much.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

YOU LOVED HIM DEARLY, HE LOVED YOU, YOU DID YOUR BEST, I SEE THAT IN YOUR POST,it will get better in time, don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Another here, whom just lost her " Heart Dog" 10 days ago. I am so very sorry, and like everyone else said, Max knows you loved him. Truly. It is that love that gives you the strength and clarity to do the right thing for him. That final act of love and compassion cuts like a knife in your heart, but I promise you, once the tears dry a bit, you will know you did him the ultimate justice. ((( Hugs ))) godspeed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is very clear that you loved Max very much and that, when it was time, you gave him the best possible gift-a peaceful passing, surround by the ones he loved.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You did what was best for Max and he is at peace. Hugs to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Max - he will now be running free at the bridge and will never know pain or discomfort ever again. 

I have always said never again each time, but I would not want to live a life that did not have a golden in it. I hope that in time you will be able to open your hearts again to another - they never replace the ones that have gone to the bridge but find their own place in your hearts.

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO

Run free with new friends Max and sleep softly


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

RIP Max...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Max. Do no blame yourself..its that cancer...I hate it.
You know that Max is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you....remember that.
RIP Max


----------



## kerry (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Deciding on treatment and when to let a dog go is one of the hardest things we have to do.You obviously loved Max very much and did the right thing for him. Please try not to focus on those last days but instead think of the wonderful love filled life you gave him. xxxx


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Andrew and Lesley I am so sorry to read of Max's going on ahead to the Bridge. Your recount of your final days with him was beautiful and oh so familiar to many of us here. Rest assured you did not contribute to his passing. The rapid demise in just a matter of days is quite typical as these wonderful creatures have the knack of not showing their discomfort and pain till the end is near. You love and devotion for Max are again so evident in yur writing. There are no words to take away your pain and just as you knew when it was time to let Max go, you will know when the time is right to let another Golden in your life. And when that time comes Max will be there with you, helping you find the perfect dog to claim another piece of your heart. Below is a link to a webpage I have found some comfort in at times such as this, I hope you and Lesley can do the same.

THE STAR


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss, and understand your grief all to well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my love in October to cancer too.

With cancer it can and does happen very quickly. It was most likely that and not the drug.

Max needed you to be strong enough to let him go even though it hurts so much. It sounds like he was quite ready to leave. Yes - it is the hardest thing to do, but it is also an act of love.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that Max has left you. Cancer in goldens is so horrible and unfair to such sweet, innocent, loving animals. My thoughts are with you in this very difficult time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am crying right along with you. Sending you and your wife strength. Run free at the bridge Max.

-I don't know why I cried so much when I read that you put a cd of Max's life with him but I very much like the idea. He was here, he had a life, he mattered.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very to hear of Max's passing...you sound like you did the best for Max, I feel you gave him two months of extra happiness, and he probably showed you that in the past two months....He's now at peace, waiting for you, to wag his tail once again when you meet again.....Hugs and Prayers to you, Leslie and your family.....it's never easy....we'd love to see pics of your boy when your up to it, could be therapeutic for you as well.... RIP Sir Max...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

You let Max into your heart, and he gave you love, unselfishly, and with great abundance. You gave Max the ultimate gift of love. You let him go. 

Celebrate his wonderful life, and grieve your loss. Take your time. And, when it's time, you'll find room for another wonderful friend. And, Max will be there to help you find just the right one. 

RIP Max. Run free, and play with the other fur kids.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

All I can do is sit here and cry for you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. The feelings of guilt will happen, but please don't beat yourself up. You couldn't have known what would happen. You were doing anything you could to save your boy. It's easy to look back after things happen, but when you made that choice, you were acting out of love. You were doing the right thing. Max knew you loved him and knew you were trying to help him. Sadly this horrid disease ran its course. So many of us have been there, and it never gets any easier.
Give yourself time to grieve. Sending you strength! RIP Max. I'm sure Teddy was there to welcome you at the Bridge.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry. Please try not to think that you did something wrong. You did everything out of your love for him. He knows this.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Max passing. You have nothing to feel guilty about. Everything you did, you did out of love for Max. 

As the others have said, our beloved goldens are so brave and strong that we don't always see how truly sick they are until the very end. 

Take care of yourself now as you have taken care of Max. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, I too was going to comment that there is a theory that Goldens are stoic and do not show their suffering until it becomes too much. I believe that would/could account for the rapid change you witnessed with Max. Please know that you and your wife have my sympathies.
RIP Max, you will hurt no more.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I cried reading this thread, the love you feel for your boy is very obvious and I don't think Max could have asked for anything more. 

Blessed be your boy at the bridge, he's up there chewing sticks in the long grass.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*RIP Max*

Andrew & Lesley,

Your love for Max is paramount and it showed straight from the computer screen to my heart.

Max knew how much you loved him and you gave him the ultimate gift of love by letting him go peacefully and painlessly instead of selfishly holding onto him.

My condolences to you both but please make sure to turn to each other for strength and support as well as this forum. Max will show you the way when you are both ready to accept another Golden friend in your life.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave Max the greatest, most loving gift you could have given him - release from the agony that was to come. You are hurting now but he is not, and I hope you can find comfort in that thought. There is never a good time to say goodbye to our beloved Goldens. No matter how long we have them, it is never long enough.

Holding you and your family in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrew*

Andrew

I am so very sorry about Max-it is evident how much you loved him.
I lost my Smooch, Golden Ret., 11 yrs. 10 mos. on Dec. 7, 2010, and it sounds like Smooch and Max had the same thing.
You did not kill him, nor did the Frusol, it was cancer.
You ABSOLUTELY did the right thing for Max.
What you wrote brought tears to my eyes, but I was happy to read that you will let another retriever in your life.

God Bless You!!


----------

